# Upgrading aftermarket magazines for Star BM 9mm?'s Replacing plastic w/steel.



## JerseyJubal (Feb 1, 2013)

I just purchased a military/police "trade-in" Star BM 9mm with one factory magazine and have questions on changing the plastic "follower"(?) in the aftermarket Triple K magazines currently available. 

The factory Star BM mag has a stamped steel "follower" (if that's not the correct term let me know) which sits stop the spring and advances the ammo into the chamber, on the aftermarket Triple K mags the "follower" is plastic and I've read somewhere else (can't remember where) that this plastic piece can be replaced with a metal one, is that correct? What part would I be looking for, who makes it, and where can I get it? Any assistance will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Yes, it's called the "magazine follower." Or just "follower."

The Star BM is old and no longer manufactured. Indeed, the maker is no longer in business.

For parts, your best bets are:
Jack First-click on: Jack First Gunshop - First in Gun Parts - Rapid City, South Dakota
Numrich Arms/Gun Parts Corp.-click on: Firearm Parts & Accessories | Military Surplus | Numrich Gun Parts

Numrich/Gun Parts lets you search an on-line catalog. Jack First doesn't, so you have to phone them.

Numrich lists only complete, new-make magazines, and you can't see the follower in the illustration. Click on: http://www.gunpartscorp.com/Products/193210A.htm


----------



## JerseyJubal (Feb 1, 2013)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Yes, it's called the "magazine follower." Or just "follower."
> 
> The Star BM is old and no longer manufactured. Indeed, the maker is no longer in business.
> 
> ...


Thank you Steve. From what I remember the follower someone else upgraded in their aftermarket Star BM mag was the same as those for the S & W 9mm's. It may have been a video review of the Star BM I'll have to check those that I saved from YouTube.

As for parts where the Star BM is concerned I'll pick up some springs and an extra firing pin or two which are still available just in case. The Star won't see much use, two hundred rounds (likely less) each year.


----------

